
U.S. Army on Twitter: “How has serving impacted you?” - abc-xyz
https://twitter.com/usarmy/status/1131704927963766785
======
ak39
Why would they ask such an open ended and seemingly “baity” question?

------
eesmith
My wife. Reserves. Two tours in Iraq. PTSD.

